# Older (before Taurus got them) Rossi 22 Revolver Question



## gertieguy (Sep 22, 2011)

I would appreciate any information as to the model of a Rossi .22 6-shot I purchased from a gun shop. On the right hand side of the pistol barrel it has: "MADE IN BRAZIL. THE GARCIA CORP. WASH. D.C." On the other side, on the barrel, it indicates it is a ".22 L.R." It also, above the grips (what appears to me, to be): "ROSSI" symbol immediately below. On the right hand side, on the barrel, it has: "AMADEO ROSSI S.A." and immediately below that (I believe): "SAO LEOPOLDO R.S." On the right side of the revolver it has a serial number 00180 and on the cylinder crane the number 9428. The cylinder release button is rounded.

Need to replace the recoil spring and it's odd- there is no hole to pin it and releae the tension, it also rests on a triangle support in the frame handle. Any idea on how to pull the rod and replace the spring? Thks


----------

